# A quality Blow Dryer for under a $100.00



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all.

I have painstakingly searched the forum, the Internet and grooming catalogs to find a quality blow dryer. I am trying not to repeat the question. When it comes to the prices it is either up to $30.00 or restarting at $250.00. Further after finding what appears to be a quality reasonable priced dryer it turns out that after reading reviews it is not very good. We are willing to spend up to $100.00 for this quality dryer.

I know some of one you use human dryers and some use very expensive grooming models. Will the human dryer fulfill our needs ? If a human dryer that costs $30.00 will fulfill our needs than I would have no problem purchasing one and if I must replace it every so often that is fine. We have become very overwhelmed and confused and do not want to find ourselves with the wrong tool and another closet stacker.

It appears that human dryers are safe contrary from what I thought. 

We will definitely purchasing a stand to free our hands 

Thank you all.

Jon, Sylvia & of course Luna


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I just use an 1800 watt Panasonic that I picked up in Bed Bath and Beyond for $30...I don't hold it too close, it dries Molly pretty quickly (and she has very dense, wavy hair!), and it doesn't blow her off the counter! ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use my hairdryer on the medium setting. I don't hold it too close and I try to keep it moving and not stay in one spot.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The Oster used to be less than $100 but I haven't looked lately. We used one of these for a long time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My Oster was about $500, so that one won't work for you, but I take a Conair 1875-watt ionic dryer from Target ($15-$20?) with me for touch-ups on the road. Like already stated, just use the warm or cool setting (never hot) and it will work great! The nice thing about the human handheld dryers is that so many of them now have heat settings as well as force settings and they are very inexpensive.

Here is the picture:









The only real downside for using my Conair dryer is that I have one less free hand, but I also have a table clamp from the hardware store (a clamp on each end of a flexible metal arm).


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I just use my regular hair-dryer on warm or cool. They really hate it though so they usually just end up air drying themselves.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I use a normal ol human dryer. I try the stand... but usually just throw them on the bed and hold the dyer. Its not too hard.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine was in the $30 range (a doggie one). I do think it works really well for us. I bought it at Petedge:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-Q...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The absolute BEST hair dryer I own and have EVER owned is this travel one from Sharper Image:

http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/catalog/product/sku__SI557WHT

I purchased it to use "when I travel", but I use it ALL THE TIME, and even other people that have borrowed it, said "wow, where'd ya get that?". lol, so I recommend it!

I DO use it on Gucci in the winter months. It has 2 heat settings, one warm and one hot, and then the "cold shot" feature like other models have. I also own a 'dog dryer', but the air that comes out of that is very cool and Gucci freezes to death if I use it when its cold, so I have mounted the Sharper Image one on the stand.

I know they have other models of hair dryers, like a regular size one that is probably great too. But if you have a Sharper Image, stop by there and check them out! They are reasonably priced and the best on the market (in that price range), IMO.

Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ha! you were right.
http://www.freshpets.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RP-600858&click=15211

I didn't know inflation was that bad but it was probably 11 or 12 years ago when we bought ours.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

joemodeler said:


> We have become very overwhelmed and confused and do not want to find ourselves with the wrong tool and another closet stacker.
> 
> Jon, Sylvia & of course Luna


I'm following right along with ya! I've read through the threads on dryers and come close to buying twice now! But I'm still using a people dryer. Once again, I've been thinking about dog dryers. I want hands free, a nice force dryer (I think!). Something that will blow the dog out without further drying or tangling the coat! My boy has trouble with breakage of the coat and I'm adding fish oil to his diet and I'm careful with his coat. I want him to look luscious and I'm frustrated with the breakage! :frusty: Thanks for bringing up the issue of dryers once again. I'm listening...people help!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have an Air Force dryer, I think I paid around $100 for it, BUT..it blows cool air (and not a whole lot of it!) and takes FOREVER and a day to dry her out. Now, if I was showing her, I would probably suffer through it. lol, but the winter here in Virginia has been too cold to torcher her with that particular dryer. But in the summer months? I may break it out again.

But in nice, sunny California? A cool dryer might not be so bad!

I just feel like I wasted $ on the mid-range dog dryer that collects dust...and I ended up going back to my sharper image one! lol

Kara


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you all. 

Sylvia and I purchased a $35.00 human hair dryer. We washed Luna lasted night and the dryer worked well.

What would we do with out all of you !

Thank you again.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any of the standing edemco dryers? I really want one. Tito has fine hair with a wave and some breakage. So I need a dryer that wont damage his hair.


----------

